# Sneezing - is that bad?



## Mazzocco (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there,
one of my rats, the oldest one, has started to sneeze whenever I change the hay in her cage. She sneezes for maybe 2 days and then stops but in those days her nose turns red and it looks like itÂ´s bleeding.

Took her to the vet and she said that thereÂ´s nothing wrong with her but I want more than her word for it since seeing her pick up my rat by the tail and not beeing very fond of touching her too much.

Now before you all go over the top about this, let me point out that it only LOOKS as if itÂ´s bleeding from her nose, havenÂ´t had any blood on my hands from her so thatÂ´s why I'm not sure if itÂ´s blood or "just" a red nose.

mazzocco


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sound like you need a different vet.
Try paper based bedding and the red nose is probably porphyrin http://www.ratbehavior.org/porphyrin.htm

The sneezing and porphyrin might mean she has an infection.
hmmm...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, get a different vet to check your girl out. she sounds like she may be coming down with something and the sooner you treat the better her chances. also i would change the litter to a paper based litter like yesterdays news. that's my favorite and the most absorbant that i've found. its a pelleted newpaper and is often marketed as a cat litter.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Another possibilty is that your rat is allergic to something in the hay or that the hay is dusty and it's aggravating her respiratory system.


----------



## Mazzocco (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys.
Removed the sawdust from her cage and also the hay. For now sheÂ´s using an old newspaper as litter. Also found another vet that can take a look at her and IÂ´m hoping that I get the same answer: That sheÂ´s ok!!

Thanks for the quick answers to all of you and IÂ´ll keep you updated on her progress.

mazzocco


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sawdust? That may have been the issue. I hope. *crosses fingers for a bill of health.*


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

My little ones sneezed with hay too. Something about it bugs them I guess (it made me sneeze too)


----------



## Mazzocco (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi again guys,
had another vet take a look at her and she told me to get rid of the litter and the old hay and change it to some freshly cut hay.
Since I've lived in the country (farming) I know a few farmers so I went out there to pick up some hay that they'd just harvested and dried, if it helps (she hasn't sneezed after I put in the new hay) I'll go pick up a bale of it and otherwise keep hunting for a litter thatÂ´s good for her too.

I'll keep you posted on her progress... maybe it helps out some other people too.

Mazzocco

PS: The new vet was much nicer to my rat and found her cute too. She also told me that Miss Rat was OK and that if her advice didn't help, I should come back to see her again... and I will too cause I found her to be quite cute ;-)

M.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

careful with farm hay. it develops molds and mildues easily


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I have my rat on Aspen bedding and she still has a lot of sneezing and discharge. I am trying Echinacea for two weeks and I hope that helps some, not sure where else to go from here, change her bedding, but to what? Also I need to get a better ventelated cage


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you think it's the bedding you could try Yesterday's News or Carefresh Ultra, both of which seem fairly good on dust and irritants. If your cage has poor ventilation you may want to try cleaning it very often (daily, every other day max, maybe...)


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Is echinacea o.k. to give her anyway?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Could certainly help make sure this irritation (if that's all it is) doesn't turn into an infection of some sort.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Well they all had a bad flare up infection at one point
One died, only noticed too late
The other two were treated for months, and they both stayed this way since.
They are active and eat and what not


----------



## danetix (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one rat that sneezes all the time, but has no discharge at all. I'm going to the store to buy some echinacea and see if that helps.


----------

